# The Neo dump (walk me through puppyhood)



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello everyone 

I just got my 11 weeks old puppy (a few hours ago) from Jinopo and I am already facing challenges  so I will try to consolidate all my questions in one thread as it will be easier for me to track .


The pre-buying phase of Neo can be found here http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/481537-thoughts-pedigree-please.html for those interested.


Neo left Prage on the 28th and arrived here on the 29th shortly after 23h that was a long trip for him and quite exhausting I assume. 

By the time we arrived home, gave him to drink / eat a quick bath and meeting the kids it was already 1 am, so I crated him again with a chewing toy

Challenge 1: although I was prepared for the whining of the first night I didn't expect him to have such a powerful voice :S and letting him cry his heart out is not really an option as I have 2 kids a wife and very intolerant neighbors. So I waited for the time when he was calm and entered the room he is crated to setup on the couch and stayed there.

He still whined but not hard enough to wake anyone, I spent 4 hours by his side my hand on the crate and I don't think he slept more than 1 or 2 hours in that time.

So far all is good I don't really mind not sleeping a lot but I need to know I will be able to sleep in my bed again soon. Did I do anything wrong by staying with him the night ?

Challenge 2: at 4:30 am He was awake and calm and I was awake too so I thought of giving him a potty break and I did. unfortunately when we came back he was all excited again (I didn't play with him, only praised him when he pottied) and started barking and whining loudly again in the few seconds it took me to go wash my hands and come back. 

Do you think I could have let him straight till 6 or 7 am without potty break ?

Challenge 3: his stool is very watery should I be concerned or is it too soon and should give him a few days to settle in ?

on the positive side the night went through without accidents in the crate 

p.s. it is barely 6 am and I slept only 2 hours last night lol and he is right now in the crate next to me whining softly

Thanks for your help


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Well it feels like having newborns all over again, Neo kept me awake all night long and he's been sleeping since 9 am...


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

If you use the search engine here you will find a lot of helpful advice given all over the place. Some people try having the crate next to the bed without a top, with the door open, all sorts of tricks. I wouldn't say he would have held it that long, nor be expected to. Potty breaks can be tricky though as they pick up on that real quick as a way out of the crate. Wish I could be more help, but it's after 4:30 for me and I think I may finally be able to sleep. Good luck!


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

My puppy slept next to me on the floor for the first couple of days until she got used to the new environment. Transitioned her to the crate after crate training (almost all her feedings continue to be in the crate).

Diarrhea could be from change of kibble?


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Well I did some search and I did my best to tire him up. Well its 20h and he is exhausted and sleeping in his crate which means that he will wake up in a few hours full of energy no? 

What is a typical night in number of hours at that age? 

Thanks everyone


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

New day new challenges ...

Last night was better than the first I did get to sleep on my bed for 1/2 the night but still had to take him out twice for potty (Which is totally fine) and after each trip I sat with him in the room for 30 to 40 min until he settles down and then went again to bed.

My issue is that each time he wanted to go out he was whining and bagging on the crate door so I rush and opened the crate door just in time for him to go outside. My concern is that I am thus reacting to his whining meaning that I am reinforcing them no?

also his Diarrhea isn't getting any better but his energy level is fine and he drinks a lot, if he isn't better by tomorrow I'll call a vet


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh well I tried to make him "play" with his breakfast to build bond and engagement but he didn't look interested the least to "work" for his food. 

Will need to make myself more interesting somehow


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

ChouMaKen said:


> Oh well I tried to make him "play" with his breakfast to build bond and engagement but he didn't look interested the least to "work" for his food.
> 
> Will need to make myself more interesting somehow


I don't know what you feed, but when Gunther was only 6 weeks old I hid his food under plastic cups on the floor. It was fun and the encouragement helped a lot. I read an idea on here I like: Take a muffin pan and put treats (or pieces of food) in random cups of it and cover each hole with a tennis ball. Supposed to be a lot of fun for the puppy!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

I am feeding Royal Canin Kibbles for german shepherd puppies. All I tried for now was "charging the clicker" and even with that he would look at me not interested in taking the kibble from my hand. 

Once I poured it into his plate he ate the whole thing :s

I will try your suggestions thanks, honestly I didn't think it would be that demanding


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Perhaps play/work for his food is too soon? He doesn't even know you yet  I think the first step with a new pup is to establish a routine, or at least let them become aware that their needs will be met. 

By responding to his cries to go out to potty, you aren't in danger of reinforcing unnecessary whining or fussing. You are encouraging him to let you know when he needs to go out, and allowing him to trust that you will respond to his needs and not make him soil himself in his kennel. How else is he supposed to let you know he needs to potty? 

For the diarrhea, do a quick search for a bland diet. There's good info on here for treating an upset stomach. if he starts vomiting, get to the vet immediately.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you "a girl and her dog" you give me hope I really need it right now. 

HHope things will get better with time as it seems right now, I need training more than him


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

ChouMaKen said:


> I am feeding Royal Canin Kibbles for german shepherd puppies. All I tried for now was "charging the clicker" and even with that he would look at me not interested in taking the kibble from my hand.
> 
> Once I poured it into his plate he ate the whole thing :s
> 
> I will try your suggestions thanks, honestly I didn't think it would be that demanding


I don't mean to be contrary, but I think the first day is too soon for clicker training. If he's not taking treats from your hand, he doesn't trust you yet- doesn't know you yet. He's stressed, he just came from a long travel and is away from his dam and littermates for the first time. 

Maybe let him rest and observe your family and routines for now. Too much too soon could overwhelm him and cause him to react in ways you don't want.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

You're welcome  Glad to help, and good luck! Just show him some love for a little while  He'll love you back!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks again, do keep an eye on this thread please, it will be long


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Guys wify cleaned the crate using diluted dettol, is that safe for him?


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok just in case anyone is reading me I think I had a good nerves puppy. I gave him a bath today and even used the hairdryer on him and he didn't flinch. He was more calm a bit like stunned but his tail wasn't between his legs it was relaxed. And as soon as I released him he was wagging his tail again. 

Can't be bad right?


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Please ladies and gents don't ignore me here, I do need help 

3rd night here and Neo fell asleep on the floor at 20h30 I tried to make him play to stay up a bit longer but he was totally off so I created him. 

At 23h30 he started whining and banging, since the timing was correct I took him out right away and he potty fine. Went to the crate no fuss so I hit the bed

At 2h20 bandaging and whining, again correct timing so I took him out but this time he wouldn't potty. 5 min later took him back to the crate. Whining amd banging... Gave him one more chance took him out for another 5 min but no potty either (he just ran to the water bowel and drank) so back to the crate and ignored all whingings 

It's 3h am now and he is calm again, I am thinking of letting him out in 30 minutes or so before he starts banging or Whining. 

Please critique my method, I don't want to be training him wrong and want him to sleep all night without a fuss. 

Thanks


----------



## Adelaide's_Dad (Jul 11, 2014)

Good luck... First off, my pup (which I got early last month when she was 9 weeks old) didn't have solid poop for several weeks afterwards. Secondly, I don't know if there's a whole lot you can do at this point, it will be a few weeks before you get a good night's sleep. Third, I wish I had better news, but if it hasn't already, the biting will begin. Finally, I hope you have a TON of time and patience; this will be difficult for a while.

I don't mean to be pessimistic, but I hope you're much better mentally prepared than I was for a GSD pup. I'm just telling it like it is based upon my experience.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think setting yourself up to let him out before the banging and whining sounds like a very smart idea. That way he knows he goes out to potty, not due to his behavior. A schedule is important! You're doing fine, even if it doesn't feel like it. Hang in there!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

I must admit that I wasn't prepared for that no, but I hope it will pass and get better 

Ellimaybel, that's what I thought last night, now the question is how do I build this schedule? I mean every how many hours should I take him out? 

Sleepless nights doesn't really bother me, it is rather that I am worried about the whining during the day and nights will bother my neighbors... 

He should settle roughly after how much?


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

I think I might have made a progress in respect to engagement ...

Yesterday I boiled chicken breast and used them as treats and, wow OMG, he was literally mesmerized to me.

This morning I tried again the same but his breakfast (normal kibbles) and they had the same effect on him that yesterday's chicken.

So I feel I did some progress 

Now I have another question / concern. There are some things I would like to teach him like, for example, not to enter a specific room etc...

That would be much easier if he already knew some commands like sit/stay/down etc... but since he doesn't I really don't know how do since I don't want to get physical with him.

Is there a way around this at this time or should I simply carry him out of the room when he enters and/or close the doors room if it has one until the time he knows some commands ?

Thank you all


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

ChouMaKen said:


> Now I have another question / concern. There are some things I would like to teach him like, for example, not to enter a specific room etc...


The same also applies to teaching him not to come inside the house uninvited and not just rush in there as soon as I open the door etc...

How should I teach this now when he doesn't know any command now and my only option is to restrain him physically


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

One of the first easy things I teach is a 'sit'. You can actually teach the sit when you are sitting on the floor and no distractions (open doorway  ). Then the next time it's time to go out, have a fist full of treats, Stand between the door and the pup (door closed) and then have the pup sit (treat) THEN open the door and it's ok if pup tears out.

You GRADUALLY add the 'stay' part to the sit. PLEASE keep in mind this is two completely different behaviors. They deserve their own treats/rewards too. If you go too quickly into a demanding long 'stay' you will start losing the 'sit' cause you aren't rewarding for it anymore.

The other thing I'd do is purchase the Crate Games DVD by Susan Garrett. It's NOT about crate training. It's about teaching us how to teach our pups using the crate as a training tool (effective training tool) that's very clear when teaching the puppy.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Maggie I was hoping you would somehow reply to my post  your video collection is impressive as usual 

I am trying to push the "if he isn't behaving the way I want then I am doing something wrong" idea in my head and it keeps me on track till now.

yesterday I took him to my son soccer training and there were 2 adult dogs there barking and lunging trying to get to "meet" Neo. Their owners were kind enough to keep them at bay because I expressed my concerns about the interaction. However I was really happy with Neo's reaction, he was just sitting calmly looking at them and then back at me. he didn't bark even once...


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

I've been talking about Neo for one week I guess it is about time to share some pics of my little devil


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Neo took his 12 weeks shots on Friday and he's been sick since.. 

Not eating, lethargic and throwing up foamy water every few hours 

Luckily I found a vet that agreed to see him on a Sunday afternoon and taking him now...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh no.

You may want to make a separate thread in the health section titled "puppy vaccination reaction" to get some supportive help knowledge while you wait to take him in...

I hope he is going to be o.k.!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Neo was admitted to the vet clinic with IV for tonight, Dr said he will test for parvo tomorrow and told me to keep in mind that he might not make it if it is indeed parvo (although he told me that deep down he thinks he'll be fine) 

The next few hours are going to be long...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I hope he's alright.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Praying he's ok, adorable puppy by the way!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Adorable puppy! 

Hope he does better.

In terms of whining, I found that when I slept in the same room as the puppy, she did much better. But mine was 4 months old when she came home.

The schedule was set by me, and built into her routine through repetition. I let her out every 3 hours at night, and she understood it was to potty very quickly. If she doesn't potty, I take her back to her crate, and try again in 30 mins.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your support 

I feel quite down for now, Neo was tested positive for Parvo and he will be at the clinic for at least 4 days.

Hope he will win this fight


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hang in there, Neo and you too. 

With good supportive care many puppies can survive. My Smitty was a stray and got parvovirus too and he pulled through and is now almost 9 years old.



ChouMaKen said:


> Thanks everyone for your support
> 
> I feel quite down for now, Neo was tested positive for Parvo and he will be at the clinic for at least 4 days.
> 
> Hope he will win this fight


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Just closed with the vet, it seems Neo is at the "second" (??) parvo stage with diarrhea & vomiting and the next couple of days will be crucial, he said chances are 50 / 50 

He's been on IV and medication since Sunday afternoon

oh I called for reassurance and now I feel even worse.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

You never know.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear this and even with doing your puppy shots! Fingers crossed for your pup. 

Gosh


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

So sorry your pup is sick and that you and he are both having to go through this. We raised 2 Jack Russell puppies, who were also up to date on their shots, that both got parvo at the same time. Both got very sick, also having a 50/50 chance, and survived to live healthy lives from then on. 

It sounds like he's getting good care and I'm hoping for a full and quick recovery for him.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

I just left the hospital and Neo seems to be doing a bit better today. 

No diarrhea today and he ate a tiny bit. He even got up on his feet and greeted me with a flapping tail. 

Doc says that, if all goes well, he should be home by Saturday. 

I don't want to give myself false hopes but I am somewhat relieved


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Look at that cute baby!
Hope he comes home to you soon!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Just got a call from the vet clinic, it looks like Neo would be coming home tomorrow evening 

Had to share that with you


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Excellent news! Thanks for sharing that. I hope that you can relax a little now, and that you both have a great homecoming. 

Our pups looked awful when we picked them up after their ordeal. They had lost a lot of weight, but they quickly put it back on and were soon terrorizing the household like before. I'm sure it won't be long before your guy is doing the same.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah! 

Did the vet discuss with you yet procedures for cleaning/disinfecting Neo's sleeping areas and toys and such to prevent possible reinfection?

From our other members who have brought home parvovirus puppies post treatment they advised that was important to safeguard recovery.




ChouMaKen said:


> Just got a call from the vet clinic, it looks like Neo would be coming home tomorrow evening
> 
> Had to share that with you


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome back messages  I'm really happy/relieved 

@Gwenhwyfair what a a good point, He did tell me to clean all places where he has been and where he eats with bleach and I did. (I cleaned the crate too)

The toys & the plates I will just buy new ones however my biggest issue is the sand in our backyard where he does his business :S I don't know what to do with that.

Any suggestion ?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmmm, since it is sand how about removing the top few inches of sand. Treat the bottom layer thoroughly with a bleach water solution. Then for good measure fresh newly purchased bagged sand (if that is available to you?) added to the top. 

I don't know how doable that is for depending on the size of the area you are dealing with.

Another idea would be to follow the above suggestion, except make a small safely sanitized potty area. Put a fence around this potty area carry him to it. Place him there to do his business and when done pick him up carry him back. I don't know how long he will be shedding virus upon his return home so check with the vet on that.

Potty pads on a hard surface that can be sanitized with bleach may be the safest way to go until your vet feels he is safe from reinfection.

Hope this helps and maybe some others will chime in with more tips.




ChouMaKen said:


> Thanks for the welcome back messages  I'm really happy/relieved
> 
> @Gwenhwyfair what a a good point, He did tell me to clean all places where he has been and where he eats with bleach and I did. (I cleaned the crate too)
> 
> ...


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Neo is finally home and although he lost some weight he looks fine. 

He is refusing to eat Kibbles but looks like capable eating a lot of boiled chicken breast. 

How much should I feed him now? As much as he want or what? 

Thanks


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi, perhaps start a thread in the health section on this. It will catch the attention of more people who have been through this and can give advice.

Sometimes vets will prescribe a diet also.

I'm glad he is home!! 



ChouMaKen said:


> Neo is finally home and although he lost some weight he looks fine.
> 
> He is refusing to eat Kibbles but looks like capable eating a lot of boiled chicken breast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have no experience with parvo, but I'm very glad to see he's okay and HOME!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Well the vet advised me to get him on brown rice and chicken breast and I am. 

He is eating quite well with lot of appetite, my problem now is that he is refusing to eat dry food anymore... 

I tried to mix as little as 25% of dry food with the chicken and rice and he left them untouched...

P. S. Thanks everyone for the welcome home wishes


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

When Gunther went through the phase of not wanting his dry food I ran the chicken and rice through the food processor and then added that to the dry food with some water. It wasn't parvo but it still did the job I needed done.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Ellimaybel I will give it a try this afternoon and keep you posted...

On the other hand Neo showed for the first time possession behavior today towards my 9 years old son.

He was planing with his kong and my son tried to take it from him to make him play, Neo growled for a few seconds then barked at him.

Should I be worried about that or just ignore it ?

Thank you


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

ChouMaKen said:


> He was planing with his kong and my son tried to take it from him to make him play, Neo growled for a few seconds then barked at him.
> 
> Should I be worried about that or just ignore it ?


I have opened for this question its dedicated thread 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...rst-time-possession-behavior.html#post6020370

thanks


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Few updates 

1. Neo finally got over his fear of stairs yesterday and took the first 3 steps down and then up again 

2. Also last night was Neo's first time he sleeps all through the night. He had dinner at 7 and removed water then. Went out for the last time at 9h30 pm then crated at around 10. I was planning on letting him out at around 2 am but he didn't wake up till 6 this morning


----------



## drew123 (Feb 17, 2014)

My puppy had a very small bladder and had to go out sometimes 3 times a night. The problem was it was hard to keep her in a crate cause she never gave any signs of needing to go. I discovered that (for me at least) it was easier to let her sleep next to me, and whenever she woke up and atarted stirring around, that meant she needed to go out. I even let her in the bed with me every so often, because when she wokeup it also woke me up. She's over a year old now and only really needs to potty 2-3 times a day but it was a headache. Especially having to stand out in the snow at 4 a.m. but looking back those were the good times. That being said, crate training is still a necessity for your dog, I just went about it all a different way.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Neo stool is finally firm this morning after switching to Royal Canin GI25 for a few days. 

What I am noticing is that he is 3.5 month old and 8.5 kg only. I know he is recovering from parvo but I am worried to be underfeeding him and stunt his growth. 

Should I feed him more? 

When he was on strictly chicken he was having around 600 grams of boiled chicken a day. Now he is getting 200 grams of Royal Canin gi25 a day following his current weight (rounded up) on the chart. 

Thanks


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

a picture of him yesterday


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

A bump


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi, he is looking wonderful! Gorgeous pup. 

I can't help with your feeding question, but below this sub forum is the "feeding our puppy" sub forum. Perhaps look there for answers or ask your feeding question there. 

So glad he is doing well!


----------

